
Rising Insulin Costs Are a Life-Or-Death Political Crisis - dankohn1
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/01/rising-insulin-costs-are-a-life-or-death-political-crisis.html
======
dankohn1
I think less than 50 years from now, we will look back on America's current
medical policy similarly to how we think of Jim Crow laws [0] or the Tuskegee
syphilis experiment [1], disgraceful episodes of American history.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Crow_laws](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Crow_laws)
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_syphilis_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_syphilis_experiment)

------
tonetheman
Indeed.

Be very clear... people should stop saying sort of generic phrases like
"rising insulin cost." It implies the cost of insulin is just magically rising
in some odd uncontrolled/unknown manner.

They should say instead "drug companies are raising the price of insulin for
profit." Or something like that.

